# Green Caterpillar



## mack1time (Aug 31, 2008)

Tomato Hornworm


----------



## mack1time (Sep 1, 2008)

40 views and no critique?


----------



## photo28 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice shots! I love the last one, beautifully focused on the head, great detail, and very nice composition. The second to last one is also very nice! Is that a Tobacco Hornworm? Odd that it has no little spike in the back?


----------



## mack1time (Sep 1, 2008)

I am sure it was a tomato hornworm
the Horn was broken off


----------



## KamaKazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

My critters LOVE those...lol
Nice pics! Those things get huge, and are very pretty.


----------



## mack1time (Sep 1, 2008)

KamaKazzy said:


> My critters LOVE those...lol
> Nice pics! Those things get huge, and are very pretty.



Yeah I got him at my local reptile shop


----------



## photo28 (Sep 1, 2008)

mack1time said:


> I am sure it was a tomato hornworm
> the Horn was broken off


Ohhh. I've never seen one witha horn broken off like that before! I wonder what happened? Was it definately broken off or was it some sort of genetic abberation, and born like that, do you know?


----------

